# Schwinn WZ  Whizzer Barn Find!



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

I found this old Schwinn bike and was wondering if anyone had a clue what I should do with it.  I took some pics to try to identify its age.  Would a bike like this be a good candidate for restoration? 
   Best Regards






View attachment 468277





View attachment 468279


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

Think G is a 1952


----------



## jacob9795 (May 18, 2017)

That's a great looking bike. The serial number suggests 1950 since it's stamped under the BB. I don't think it rolled out of the factory this way. If it were my bike, I'd get it running and preserve it. Maybe find a better saddle; parts for the bicycle itself are not that difficult to find. As for the motor, I'm not too sure.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> That's a great looking bike. The serial number suggests 1950 since it's stamped under the BB. I don't think it rolled out of the factory this way. If it were my bike, I'd get it running and preserve it. Maybe find a better saddle; parts for the bicycle itself are not that difficult to find. As for the motor, I'm not too sure.





bricycle said:


> Think G is a 1952



Awesome thanks you.


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

G for 1950 would have 6 digits, this is 5.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> That's a great looking bike. The serial number suggests 1950 since it's stamped under the BB. I don't think it rolled out of the factory this way. If it were my bike, I'd get it running and preserve it. Maybe find a better saddle; parts for the bicycle itself are not that difficult to find. As for the motor, I'm not too sure.




The bike was used by a doctor for house calls in rural Southern Maine or N.H.  I think the guys set it up to be utilized as his primary transportation.  I do think that everything was purchased and put together at the same time. Just a guess since I have no idea 

By preserve do you mean do a rust-oration?   Leave it as is, but get it in proper running order.   Yeah, the motor is the big question for me.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

bricycle said:


> G for 1950 would have 6 digits, this is 5.




You hit the nail on the head.  I was expecting to see a G023444 or something for a 50's bike.  This is why I came to the CABE in know everyone here likes  a good mystery...


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

Motor (with brass dip stick) would make it an early H model, unless it was added later. Twist grips are off a later model J or bought and added later. Serial No. in on other side of engine on drain plug area to left of timing marks.  I have a list of over 750 Whizzer Serial no's.


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

A Green "Hornet" chain guard would be the ticket.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

Here a few more pics of the left side of the bike


bricycle said:


> Motor (with brass dip stick) would make it an early H model, unless it was added later. Twist grips are off a later model J or bought and added later. Serial No. in on other side of engine on drain plug area to left of timing marks.  I have a list of over 750 Whizzer Serial no's.



I'll be right back with that number..  Thanks


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

yea, H.... 63_ _ _
Calling dibbs if sell.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

Whizzer Motor Serial Number?   H-63062


----------



## jacob9795 (May 18, 2017)

bricycle said:


> G for 1950 would have 6 digits, this is 5.



Ok, thanks


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2017)

could be a WZ frame, I see a extra brake arm clamp!


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

mrg said:


> could be a WZ frame, I see a extra brake arm clamp!View attachment 468350




Yea, probably is.
Looks well taken care of, like a Dr. would have, not owned by a kid....


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2017)

House calls with his black bag on back!, say Ah!


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

Is this considered dimpled?


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

mrg said:


> House calls with his black bag on back!, say Ah!




That is the story as I was told...  I was hoping it was at least a 1940's bike.


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

Yes sir! WZ frame.
Fyi, these had a 48 tooth(24 tooth skip)front sprocket (instead of 52/26), to be easier to pedal while starting the mill. (and the added weight)


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Yes sir! WZ frame.



So Schwinn made it specifically for a Whizzer motor to be mounted onto it.  Very Cool!


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

She has the HD rear tire too, maybe front also....naw, looks like a typhoon.
Boy, you been busy, got her all apart!


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

bricycle said:


> She has the HD rear tire too, maybe front also....naw, looks like a typhoon.



Do you think it would have been sold by an actual Schwinn Dealer?  Assembled w/ motor and ready to go from the dealer?


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 18, 2017)

Gotta go mow some ticks,  I mean my yard....


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> Do you think it would have been sold by an actual Schwinn Dealer?  Assembled w/ motor and ready to go from the dealer?



It's certainly possible. Even outboard dealers would let you try motors out first back then. (A different time!)


----------



## bricycle (May 18, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> Gotta go mow some ticks,  I mean my yard....




I hated "Checking" my privates every time I came in from outside (Minnesota)


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I hated "Checking" my privates every time I came in from outside (Minnesota)




I stand over my gopro and stream the image to the tablet while using a LED studio light to illuminate the nether regions :O


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2017)

Ticks are a pain in the....  actually, they really don't cause much pain, unless you get infected or acquire Lyme disease.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 26, 2017)

Auto cluch.  Call 920-559-1822 if you want to get a newsletter from the Illinois Whizzer Club.  Parts and help.  It must have had a generator on at one time to run the lights.  The brass oil plug looks frozen.  Be careful not to make it worse.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 30, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> Auto cluch.  Call 920-559-1822 if you want to get a newsletter from the Illinois Whizzer Club.  Parts and help.  It must have had a generator on at one time to run the lights.  The brass oil plug looks frozen.  Be careful not to make it worse.



Thank you for the advise on the oil plug..  I just finished servicing the bike.  I am going to start on the motor this week.  It does have a generator but it was not attached when I bought the bike.  I have a lot of learning and testing to do before this thing gets turned over...   I call today... Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2017)

Interesting bike, and serial number. Are the S-2 rims knurled (railroad tracks) or smooth?


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 31, 2017)

So


GTs58 said:


> Interesting bike, and serial number. Are the S-2 rims knurled (railroad tracks) or smooth?



The rims are badly rusted. But I am thinking no knurling?   So if they are smooth what does that mean?  Thanks for  checking it out..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> So
> 
> The rims are badly rusted. But I am thinking no knurling?   So if they are smooth what does that mean?  Thanks for  checking it out..
> 
> View attachment 474809




I think it means '48. I believe these may have been carried into '49 but your serial doesn't align with any '49 numbers. V/r Shawn


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 31, 2017)

Could this be a 1948 Model WZ507 - for Whizzer Motor installation w/ every bell and whistle (auto clutch, bendix generator, fenderlite mud guard set, cycle lock, and heavy duty springer fork spring and rims, headlight, taillight?  I wonder would the seat be vinyl or leather for that year?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> Could this be a 1948 Model WZ507 - for Whizzer Motor installation w/ every bell and whistle (auto clutch, bendix generator, fenderlite mud guard set, cycle lock, and heavy duty springer fork spring and rims, headlight, taillight?  I wonder would the seat be vinyl or leather for that year?
> 
> View attachment 474820



Yes, this is a WZ507.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 31, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Yes, this is a WZ507.



Awesome!  And thank you again everyone for helping me understand this bike.  Now I need to hear it run.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 31, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> Auto cluch.  Call 920-559-1822 if you want to get a newsletter from the Illinois Whizzer Club.  Parts and help.  It must have had a generator on at one time to run the lights.  The brass oil plug looks frozen.  Be careful not to make it worse.



Your right the oil plug is frozen...  But the marks on it are not my doing..  Someone got to it before me.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I think it means '48. I believe these may have been carried into '49 but your serial doesn't align with any '49 numbers. V/r Shawn




The serial doesn't align with any of the 48 numbers either. The stamped BB shell was probably a lost left over from 1941. With the non knurled S-2's I'd also say it's a 1948 build.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (May 31, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The serial doesn't align with any of the 48 numbers either. The stamped BB shell was probably a lost left over from 1941. With the none knurled S-2's I'd also say it's a 1948 build.



That would be super cool.   I feel lucky to have it... I have a few stingrays but this is my first skip tooth or Whizzer. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

I have a theory about Whizzer serial numbers, but it doesn't mean that it is true! I have 5 factory Whizzers. Three of them which I believe are all 1948's have a prewar serial number. Another one has the early flat crimps with a standard C serial number (I think that one is a late 1947 or early 1948). The last one has a 1948 serial number that places it just days before the fire. All bikes have S-2's with no knurls. I think Schwinn used left over prewar bottom brackets for their new line of 1948 WZ507 bikes.  Maybe this changed after the fire? Besides the dimpled chain-stays, and welded on brake clamp, these odd serial numbers could help separate the WZ507 models. Anyway that is my theory! I am sure their are allot of guys out there with better info.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

Hi, I am not sure if you want to refinish your gas tank back in the original color or not, but if you do, I found the perfect paint match.
It's is covered in this thread,
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/silver-paint-for-h-model-whizzer-fuel-tanks.111568/


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Jun 1, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I have a theory about Whizzer serial numbers, but it doesn't mean that it is true! I have 5 factory Whizzers. Three of them which I believe are all 1948's have a prewar serial number. Another one has the early flat crimps with a standard C serial number (I think that one is a late 1947 or early 1948). The last one has a 1948 serial number that places it just days before the fire. All bikes have S-2's with no knurls. I think Schwinn used left over prewar bottom brackets for their new line of 1948 WZ507 bikes.  Maybe this changed after the fire? Besides the dimpled chain-stays, and welded on brake clamp, these odd serial numbers could help separate the WZ507 models. Anyway that is my theory! I am sure their are allot of guys out there with better info.




I like the Theory!   You having actual bikes helps w/ eliminating a lot of speculation others may bring to the table.  It also makes sense that Schwinn would be trying to use any extra stock parts they had..  The fire makes it difficult to pin down exact dates based on sequential serial numbers, but it does make for a more interesting mystery  if you have one of these bikes!  Awesome reply!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The serial doesn't align with any of the 48 numbers either. *The stamped BB shell was probably a lost left over from 1941.* With the non knurled S-2's I'd also say it's a 1948 build.






Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I have a theory about Whizzer serial numbers, but it doesn't mean that it is true! I have 5 factory Whizzers. Three of them which I believe are all 1948's have a prewar serial number. Another one has the early flat crimps with a standard C serial number (I think that one is a late 1947 or early 1948). The last one has a 1948 serial number that places it just days before the fire. All bikes have S-2's with no knurls. I think Schwinn used left over prewar bottom brackets for their new line of 1948 WZ507 bikes.  Maybe this changed after the fire? Besides the dimpled chain-stays, and welded on brake clamp, these odd serial numbers could help separate the WZ507 models. Anyway that is my theory! I am sure their are allot of guys out there with better info.




Could you post the three pre war serial numbers on your bikes, if it's not to much of a pita?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Could you post the three pre war serial numbers on your bikes, if it's not to much of a pita?



I bought all of these bikes last year, and have been cleaning and restoring the parts almost everyday for the last 2 months. I plan to have them all finished the summer.
Two of them are the MP97, and the other 3 are WZ507's. All are factory from Schwinn, and were designed especially for bicycle motors..
Sorry for the extra pictures, but you can see all of the parts hanging on the walls.
There is also two bins under the work bench with 3 motors.

Black DX model MP97 sn# is I81247
Faded maroon WZ507 sn# D87297
Black WZ507 on wall sn# J93128
Bare metal WZ507 sn# C01094
Maroon MP97 sn# E84684

I hope this helps!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> I found this old Schwinn bike and was wondering if anyone had a clue what I should do with it.  I took some pics to try to identify its age.  Would a bike like this be a good candidate for restoration?
> Best Regards
> 
> View attachment 468276
> ...



I really love to see these barn finds. Great find and good luck....


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Jun 2, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> I really love to see these barn finds. Great find and good luck....




Thanks a lot, I think I may need some luck getting it to actually run.  Living in Maine provides a person with an unlimited supply of barns to rummage around in.  I just got back from digging in an old barn this morning   No great finds but always fun!  Cheers


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I have a theory about Whizzer serial numbers, but it doesn't mean that it is true! I have 5 factory Whizzers. Three of them which I believe are all 1948's have a prewar serial number. Another one has the early flat crimps with a standard C serial number (I think that one is a late 1947 or early 1948). The last one has a 1948 serial number that places it just days before the fire. All bikes have S-2's with no knurls. I think Schwinn used left over prewar bottom brackets for their new line of 1948 WZ507 bikes.  Maybe this changed after the fire? Besides the dimpled chain-stays, and welded on brake clamp, these odd serial numbers could help separate the WZ507 models. Anyway that is my theory! I am sure their are allot of guys out there with better info.




I have a question about this: 
Weren't post-WWII bottom bracket shells forgings (for electro-forged construction) and pre-WWII shells tubes that were brazed to the other tubes?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> I have a question about this:
> Weren't post-WWII bottom bracket shells forgings (for electro-forged construction) and pre-WWII shells tubes that were brazed to the other tubes?



Honestly, I don't know!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 2, 2017)

LuckySchwinning said:


> Thanks a lot, I think I may need some luck getting it to actually run.  Living in Maine provides a person with an unlimited supply of barns to rummage around in.  I just got back from digging in an old barn this morning   No great finds but always fun!  Cheers



Does your motor have compression, and spark?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 2, 2017)

id clean it up and gas it up for a whirl around town and maybe the next one over....


----------



## No Repro please (Jun 2, 2017)

Please don't let it get rained on, anymore!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I bought all of these bikes last year, and have been cleaning and restoring the parts almost everyday for the last 2 months. I plan to have them all finished the summer.
> Two of them are the MP97, and the other 3 are WZ507's. All are factory from Schwinn, and were designed especially for bicycle motors..
> Sorry for the extra pictures, but you can see all of the parts hanging on the walls.
> There is also two bins under the work bench with 3 motors.
> ...



Great info! Always mysteries to be solved! V/r Shawn


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Jun 3, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Does your motor have compression, and spark?



It definitely has compression.  Valves are moving up and down.  The cam and rod look great.  I can get some pictures later today... And test for spark...  Gotta go find another bike    Its Saturday and the first of June so its picking GO time here in Maine.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Jun 3, 2017)

SJ_BIKER said:


> i.d. clean it up and gas it up for a whirl around town and maybe the next one over....



The bike is definitely looking cleaner.  Gassed up hopefully and running by next weekend.  I would like to do a charity ride on it up the Maine coast.


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Jun 9, 2017)

No Repro please said:


> Please don't let it get rained on, anymore!



Roger that!   It's clean and dry inside now.  Maybe a wax job soon  too..


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Sep 3, 2018)

I finally got around to putting the bike back together.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice! Love the Pal seat too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckySchwinning (Sep 4, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Nice! Love the Pal seat too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



T

Thanks a lot.  The entire bike weighs in at 110 lbs.  But I love how it looks too.


----------

